# Star Wars: Episode 8: Regisseur erklärt den Look von Skywalker



## Zelada (13. Januar 2018)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Star Wars: Episode 8: Regisseur erklärt den Look von Skywalker* gefragt.


						Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: *Star Wars: Episode 8: Regisseur erklärt den Look von Skywalker*


----------



## Turalyon (13. Januar 2018)

Man kann auch argumentieren, dass Luke seine Zeit auf einem einsamen Planeten verbracht hat. Dahingehend war es sogar erstaunlich, dass er nicht noch zerzauster aussah.

Und nach seiner Rückkehr in die Zivilisation hat er halt mal einen Friseur besucht ^^


----------



## Enisra (13. Januar 2018)

irgendwie weiß ich nicht, aber kann das sein dass manche "Fans" irgendwie nicht mehr so die Hellsten sinn wenn man denen so jetzt alles erklären muss?


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (13. Januar 2018)

Das war mir auch direkt aufgefallen dass Lukes Projektion wesentlich kürzere Haare hatte, eben zum Zeitpunkt als sich die Wege zwischen ihm und Kylo auf schmerzvolle Art trennten. Und da das zu auffallend war um als "Anschlussfehler" zu gelten war die Schlussfolgerung wie hier erklärt eigentlich sehr offensichtlich.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (13. Januar 2018)

Turalyon schrieb:


> Man kann auch argumentieren, dass Luke seine Zeit auf einem einsamen Planeten verbracht hat. Dahingehend war es sogar erstaunlich, dass er nicht noch zerzauster aussah.
> 
> Und nach seiner Rückkehr in die Zivilisation hat er halt mal einen Friseur besucht ^^


WENN er den Wasserplaneten denn verlassen HÄTTE.


----------



## Frullo (14. Januar 2018)

Turalyon schrieb:


> Man kann auch argumentieren, dass Luke seine Zeit auf einem einsamen Planeten verbracht hat. Dahingehend war es sogar erstaunlich, dass er nicht noch zerzauster aussah.
> 
> Und nach seiner Rückkehr in die Zivilisation hat er halt mal einen Friseur besucht ^^



Ich gehe schwer davon aus, dass eine R2-Einheit auch das Haareschneiden beherrscht


----------



## crypto290 (15. Januar 2018)

Sorry aber Disney hat mir den ganzen Film kaputt gemacht und der neue ist langweilig und bin eigentlich immer grosser Fan der StarWars Reihe gewesen wohl gemerkt.


----------

